# Another Father and Son Matched Set



## BrentWin (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's a set, for a father and son, that I finished a couple of weeks ago. They are made from a piece of walnut cut on their family farm. It took some looking and sawing, but I found some nice figure in the slab he brought me.

.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2015)

Twins! Nice jobs! How old is your son? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2015)

Chuck- these calls are for another father and son.

But, I do in fact have twin sons who are 20

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice job. I always think it's neat when people use wood with sentimental value

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 7, 2015)

BrentWin said:


> Chuck- these calls are for another father and son.
> 
> But, I do in fact have twin sons who are 20


I also have twin sons! They will be 39 in May... Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice calls Brent ! Good walnut always looks classy .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

